# Mugen and his new harness



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

i just got mugen a new harness its a Nylon Patrol Harness from elite k-9 its really nice. so i thought i would show u guys


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That looks nice! Are you using it for hiking/walks?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Love it!! How old is Mugen? He looks like my ELvis!


----------



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

hiking and walking. mugen is 3years old


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

OK, novis question here. That's a very interesting harness, does it have a specific intended use? It looks like some sort of training harness for a guide dog. ???


----------



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

the harness is meant for law enforcement dogs it has a handle on it to hold the dog back and has 2 id panels where u could put "police" "k-9 unit" ect.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

hmm... very interesting - i like it...

how much did you spend if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

it was only $36
Nylon Patrol Harness-Elite K-9


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice ! I like that a whole better than the harness I bought from Petsmart


----------



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

lol i hate how petsmart and petco stuff is over price


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That handle feature is a good one to look for in a harness, in case your dog needs help over an obstacle, or is injured. Very cool. I like the color too.


----------



## nor-cal-mugen (Jun 7, 2010)

thats a good point i didn't think of that. ya i love the handle cus now i can use mugen as a 80 pound dumbbell lol


----------

